
Show HN: We built an entire SaaS product in a weekend - mxstbr
https://feedback.fish
======
mxstbr
We are four good friends from Vienna who have forever been meaning to build a
product together. However, we never quite found the time next to our day jobs.
One day we were chatting and set ourselves a challenge to try to build an
entire product from scratch in one weekend. The we thought—if we're hacking
for three days straight, why not livestream the whole thing?!

That's how [https://productweekend.live](https://productweekend.live) was
born. We spent the past weekend building Feedback Fish from scratch live on
air in front of thousands of people!

So, why Feedback Fish?

We all individually have built products before, but realised it was kind of
hard to get feedback from users. All existing solutions are heavyweight and do
a lot more than we want them to (e.g. Intercom, Canny, etc).

That's how Feedback Fish was born. It's an unobtrusive yet polished widget
that fits into any website for users to drop ideas and issues into. You get an
email for every suggestion, a dashboard to see all suggestions throughout
history and pay us $10/month. That's it!

Reducing the scope of what we are building enabled us to finish the whole
thing in a weekend, and we launched to the #1 product of the day on
ProductHunt yesterday and got ~600 customers, the first of which have already
started converting to paid!

